# A good day in the spear shanty



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

ya baby, its a keeper. congrats!


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice Trophy !!! 

I'd also like to know if you had to finish her off with a stun gun before you heaved that beast up thru the spear hole :evil:

Congrats ! Please post up the finished results when you get her back from the Taxi months from now


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I just picture thousands of panfish breathing a sigh of relief, maybe dancing around the weedbed. What a monster!

Harry


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wow.... nice fish.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

not one person upset by you taking that trophy. i for one bow my head to you . master musky. I don't know if I would have the guts to pull that much thrashing fish through a hole. I have speared hundreds of pike ,but nothing near that large. even 5 pounds can be a tussle . you are truly the

musky master


----------



## jwoody (Dec 2, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> Jwoody, nice fish. Having speared for a lot of years I gotta ask. Did you put another spear into that fish? Something that big, I can only imagine the thrashing and fight that surely ensued. I know I'd have put a second spear down that hole. Congrats again.


No, I knew she was big so I threw the spear as hard as I could to stun her. She just kind of glided down and I got a hand under the gill. 

Can't spear on Budd and Ovid. 

And for all that have sent me nasty PM's just remember that I normaly let the smaller (even leagal) fish swim through and I also catch between 2 and 5 on the soft water each year that swim another day. 

To everyone else, thanks for the kind words. As I said I have been doing this since I was a toddler and there is a lot more to it than spearing a few fish.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! That is one Monster of a Musky.


----------



## Tunedown (Feb 25, 2006)

Jwoody,
Fish of a lifetime for sure!! Don't let the nasty PM's get you down they are just jealous!! (It's a legal fish...end of story). The hole must have been as big as a Buick to get that monster through!! Well again congrats on the fish you have been working on for so many years!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jwoody said:


> ................
> And for all that have sent me nasty PM's just remember that I normaly let the smaller (even leagal) fish swim through and I also catch between 2 and 5 on the soft water each year that swim another day.
> 
> To everyone else, thanks for the kind words. As I said I have been doing this since I was a toddler and there is a lot more to it than spearing a few fish.


:lol:,,,, Unbelievable,


Nice fish.


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Congrats on the huge 'ski!!:yikes:


----------



## Misty Meadow Ranch (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats amazeing!


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Jwoody,
Sweet fish and congrats.I have seen some nice musky in the spear hole but not that big.
That makes the northern I posted the other day look like your decoy:lol:
Thats going to be some big bucks to put in the wall.Taxidermist quoted me 14 bucks/inch.:tdo12:Oh well its still worth it.
Good Luck to you the rest of the season.Brian


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

on behalf of all us perch fisherman... keep it up....

that is a great trophy...


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

jwoody said:


> I'm not real sure how good it'll work, that was the first time I used it. I just thought of trying it this year. That fish and 3 carp were all I saw that day.
> There is a lot of tradition in this sport, that's cool that you spear using your own decoys. The spear I took that fish with was my great grandfathers, good karma I guess. My Dad gave it to me this year for Christmas.


Congratulations, that's a great fish. I've spent many an hour in a spearing shack and only ever saw one fish like that.

I know what you mean about tradition. I spent many hours with my dad looking down into the green water and I still have his spear. That's super that you could spear it with your grandfathers.

Do you know the history of your grandfathers spear? I've collected them all my life and curious whether it was homemade or commercial built?
Wouldn't have been a Samels spear by any chance? One of the best muskie spears ever built. Whatever it is, guard it with your life!!


----------



## kielbasa (May 5, 2006)

Holy *****!!! Iwill never feel safe swimming again.Good job.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Well it looks like I'm done braggin about my 18lb pike I caught through the ice . That thing would eat it for a snack . Great job .


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Congrats on a great Sky!
Anyone who's speared enough over the years realizes what a "pilgrimage" it is to stare down the hole year after year waiting for that "one" fish to finally swim into view!
As for the nasty pms,ignore them as they don't even deserve the time it takes to reply.There will always be those that are so stuck on themselves that they get carried away with extremes. It almost sounds like they believe that someone "robbed" them of their fish or deer!
Simply put, "Pay the price and put in the time" and quit whining!JMO:evil:


----------



## vantolr (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be no bashing of that harvest....that's wall-hanger and you deserve a congratulations. Great fish!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That thing is mammoth:yikes: Good god, see that's why I don't like swimming in lakes.:lol:


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

that's a dandy

did you send in a scale sample to age him?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Super Muskie - I know how you feel about spearing that brute with your grandads spear, it's almost feels thier watching over you're when you let the spear go with a smile on thier face. I've been using my granpa's Saginaw bay pikeral spear made by Ralph Pomeroy in the 1930's for the past 40 years and will soon be passed on to my son. Please post a picture of your spear for old collectors like bucko12pt and me.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW, that fish is huge. I bet your heart was pumpin when you saw that bad boy come into view. Congrats.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Awesome fish! If one or more like that are roaming around in Ovid, I think I know where those crappie went! :yikes:

Mike


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Dead Bird said:


> on behalf of all us perch fisherman... keep it up....
> 
> that is a great trophy...


...and BIG thanks from us walleye fisherman too! :lol:

Nice job and awesome muskie!!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

What a hog! Congrat's on your trophy.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

Woody! That is one unbelieveable HOG! Congrats! And with Granpa's spear to boot! Screw the nay sayers, fish don't live forever I would rather see this hog on your wall then washed up on shore.


----------



## jwoody (Dec 2, 2006)

Got a call from a buddy that told me a few local Muskie fisherman are going to try to get spearing banned from the lake I took it on. I guess that serves me right for posting that picture. I'm the third generartion in my family to spear out there and 15 or so years ago they planted Muskies. Now a few guys are trying to take that right away from me. 

Let this be a lesson to all you darkhouse guys to join the Michigan Darkhouse Anglers Assn. so we can at least try to preserve our sport. I just sent my money in.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jwoody said:


> Got a call from a buddy that told me a few local Muskie fisherman are going to try to get spearing banned from the lake I took it on. I guess that serves me right for posting that picture. I'm the third generartion in my family to spear out there and 15 or so years ago they planted Muskies. Now a few guys are trying to take that right away from me.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to all you darkhouse guys to join the Michigan Darkhouse Anglers Assn. so we can at least try to preserve our sport. I just sent my money in.


Maybe should ban rod and reel on that lake too. No difference. Harvesting a fish is harvesting a fish as long as its done legally. If they caught it on rod and reel, think they might keep it for the wall? You betcha!!!!!

You just happen to get it first.


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

Let this be a lesson to all you darkhouse guys to join the Michigan Darkhouse Anglers Assn. so we can at least try to preserve our sport. I just sent my money in.[/QUOTE]


I here you, I'm a proud member. Don't let the fair weather bed wetters get to you. You got one heck of a trophy, Congrat's to you.


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

I joined a couple of years ago. Figures some people would get their panty's in a bundle, couldn't believe guys would PM you about that trophy. Give me a break. Ask'em if that want us to start passing 10 and 12 point bucks now


----------



## rberry (Jan 10, 2008)

im not here to judge or bash but that fish is only 48 inches long and full of eggs,trophy no but a nice fish


----------



## Fixin' to Fish (Nov 13, 2006)

> im not here to judge or bash but that fish is only 48 inches long and full of eggs,trophy no but a nice fish


What does constitute a trophy these days?


----------



## rberry (Jan 10, 2008)

well 48x27 in january full of eggs 42#,in june 48x23 35#,im not saying its not a nice fish just not a trophy!!!!!! im sure jwoody has seen bigger fish in the summere months that would constitute as a trophy


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

rberry said:


> well 48x27 in january full of eggs 42#,in june 48x23 35#,im not saying its not a nice fish just not a trophy!!!!!! im sure jwoody has seen bigger fish in the summere months that would constitute as a trophy


Most definitely a trophy in my book.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Rberry, welcome to the site. I read your into post and it sounds like you are a experieced fisherman. That is great but I personally don't think you should be judging what is a trophy fish for another angler. The fish was taken legally. End of discussion there. I have fished Muskie many years (I'm 53) and have never taken a 42 lber, eggs or not. I don't necessarily agree with spearing Muskie but this gentleman did nothing wrong. Jwoody, great fish and enjoy your mount for many years!


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

trophy is in the eye of the beholder in my eyes that fish was taken legally and it is an awesome fish so if you dont have anything positive to say just dont post its that easy dont take away from the guys glory he was nice enough to share thenks jwoody nice fish hope you enjoy that mount for a long time


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

A trophy is something the the OWNER cherishes or is proud of , be happy for others.

Don't come into the forum stirring up bad karma , or you might get speared yourself.


I've caught a lot of 10" Gills in the day - but I ate 'em.... Trophy??
YES in more ways than one - Tommy-N (AND Splitshot) here has probably caught more 10" Gills than I'll ever see - and he eats 'em too!!


You're FAR better off with more friends than enemies !!!
:evilsmile


----------



## rberry (Jan 10, 2008)

your book is probably full off trophys walleye mike,but as a muskie fisherman that is not a trophy to us.i know who jwoody is and hes one of the best bass fisherman on our water,im not bashing him,my panties are not in a bunch and im not whinning about it,as a muskie fisherman i practice [email protected] just like i do my bass.muskies are good for some waters,like our body of water the bass fishing is great,good walleye fishing great crappie fishing,take the muskies out and everything gets smaller.not all muskie guys are bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

nice fish never seen one like that ice fishing


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

rberry said:


> your book is probably full off trophys walleye mike,but as a muskie fisherman that is not a trophy to us.i know who jwoody is and hes one of the best bass fisherman on our water,im not bashing him,my panties are not in a bunch and im not whinning about it,as a muskie fisherman i practice [email protected] just like i do my bass.muskies are good for some waters,like our body of water the bass fishing is great,good walleye fishing great crappie fishing,take the muskies out and everything gets smaller.not all muskie guys are bad!!!!!!!!!!


My biggest musky to date is 42" and about 18lbs. C&R by the way. 

Sure seems like your whining. And its just not me. Welcome to the site. I see by your intro you fish Sanford lake. BIL lives on that lake, I fish it one weekend per year mainly for walleyes.


----------

